# ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

I need ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration
So, I follow these steps.
*Start the vehicle. 
Turn the steering wheel one turn to the right and one turn to the left. 
Drive in a short distance straight line on a level surface at a speed not higher than 20 km/h. 
If the steering wheel is straight during the test drive then stop the vehicle with the wheels pointed straight 
Ensure that the steering wheel is not moved again. 
Keep the engine running and do not switch off the ignition. 
Procedure for performing the zero position calibration for the Steering Angle Sensor (G85) on VW Golf, GTI, Jetta, and Audi TT:
[Select]
[03 - ABS Brakes] 
[Login - 11]
Enter 40168
[Do It!]
[Basic Settings - 04]
Group 060
[Go!]*
"Turn the steering wheel one turn to the right and one turn to the left. "
is this mean that turn the steering wheel one turn to the rihgt and
back to the straight?

I have spent 2hours for these steps but
the program always said "not possible"
what's possible cause for that?
I have audi tt 2001 225q with ross tech kii-usb


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration (Chunki84)*

Check steering angle in ABS measuring blocks. It must change when you turn the steering wheel and it must be darn close to zero when you do the Basic Setting. 
-Uwe-


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration (Uwe)*

when I did, it shows about 345?
I don't know why "?" come with no.
but I think about 345 degree.
when I turn the steering wheel, the degree is changed.
if I want to make it 0 degree physically, I need to turn steering wheel nearly two turn.
not stratigt.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration (Chunki84)*

so how can I make it darn close to 0 ?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration (Chunki84)*

Has the steering wheel been off? If so, it sounds like stuff was put back together incorrectly.
-Uwe-


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration (Uwe)*

I ve taken off once.
what you mean incorrectly?
you mean I may haven't plugged some connectors?
or
I may install some parts incorrectly?(like I have to turn some parts correctly)


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration (Chunki84)*

Well, if it reads almost 360 degrees with the steering wheel centered and the front wheels pointed straight ahead, one possible explanation would be that the sensor is some number of turns off. Since you say you have to turn the wheel almost two turns to get it to read zero, that number might be two. 
But before you take it all apart, turn the steering wheel all the way both directions and monitor the values while doing so.
-Uwe-


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration (Chunki84)*

thank you very much.
I will do tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected]_Parts (Aug 3, 2014)

That's for BMW though not VW-Audi


----------



## ivanlim820 (Apr 4, 2020)

may i know this problem solve，bcz i have the same issue also


----------



## Nathaniel932 (Dec 9, 2020)

Chunki84 said:


> I need ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration
> So, I follow these steps.
> *Start the vehicle.
> Turn the steering wheel one turn to the right and one turn to the left.
> ...



Hi,
I have a Bora 2003 with 130bhp and i have a the traction control lamp on and when i put the obd the fault was telling me that i have the steering angel sensor,i change it and make a wheel alayment and it still on and permanent 

can you pls help


----------



## Jeula (11 mo ago)

Uwe said:


> *Ynt: ESP Direksiyon Açısı Sensör Kalibrasyonu (Chunki84)*
> 
> Direksiyon simidi çıktı mı? Eğer öyleyse, işler yanlış bir şekilde bir araya getirilmiş gibi görünüyor.
> -Uwe-
> [/ALINTI]





Uwe said:


> *Re: ESP Steering Angle Sensor Calibration (Chunki84)*
> 
> Check steering angle in ABS measuring blocks. It must change when you turn the steering wheel and it must be darn close to zero when you do the Basic Setting.
> -Uwe-


hello uwe i need help my car is jetta and i recently installed multifunctional steering wheel and 5K0953569L mainspring to my car. but I couldn't hardcode them into my tool and after fiddling with some settings I may have messed things up a bit. My horn does not work, none of the buttons on the steering wheel work. The tool gives an angle sensor error because I play with some settings. Can you help me?


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you own VCDS scanner?

Good Luck


----------

